# Check your brake light sealant



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We have an 04 Cheyenne and when cleaning it recently I noticed the high level brake light sealant had started to drop out,so I cleaned it out and re-sealed.

After having a damp check at a dealers when we were considering a p/ex I was told that this is a known problem on Autotrails and he had known a couple go the same way causing extensive damage on the rear panel due to water ingress.

So my advice is to check the sealant is intact on the high level rear brake light,particularly if you have an older model.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for this tip and we will check and reseal today as you never know. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have a full height garage, so less of a problem, but a heads up on it is thankfully received, I'll get me ickle mastic gun out as soon as I find the MH.

Kev.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If the newer models are anything like my 2001 Mohican, remove the rear light cluster once a year clean the contacts and lens, vaseline the holding screens and replace. The last job is very important because if you don't do this they can corrode in their mountings and when you have to get them off to change a bulb, you cannot. Result you have to break the cluster and buy a new one and they are not cheap.

I cannot understand why they installed a high level light, mine failed two years ago and its stayed like that. It is not an MOT requirement for it to work so why have it and a potential source for leaks.

peedee


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

I agree with wak44. During the washing of my motorhome I used to direct the hose upto the top rear light and marvel at the amount of black algae that I could wash out. Later on I developed some damp on the inside ceiling. On checking I found that the black algae was in fact sealant! and there were quite a few holes in the sealant allowing water ingress. All sorted now thank goodness.


Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peedee said:


> I cannot understand why they installed a high level light, mine failed two years ago and its stayed like that. It is not an MOT requirement for it to work so why have it and a potential source for leaks.
> 
> peedee


I'm sure you already know this, but have to assume not because of the wording, but It's so that traffic behind the one behind you est have chance of early warning of you braking Pete.

It can potentially avoid accidents.

Kev


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

HI,
When I had a new Cheyenne in 2003, there was a recall on the hi level brake light for water ingress, I recall having to take it in and be resealed. It follows that most of the following vehicles must have had attention. HTH
Malc


----------

